# Pizza



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm just making some pizza dough ( in my breadmaker  )



- does any one know if I can freeze the uncooked dough if I don't use it all and then sucessfully defrost it to use another day?

Thank you!

B xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes, I've done it


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oh lovely, thanks Prof


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

How in heavens name do you 'roll' out VERY STICKY pizza dough?  

You should have seen me, I got it on the dog, the soap dispenser, the bread maker, the cheese grater, a dummy and in my hair  

Is there a knack for this


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

yep, its called flour.....

doh! (dough!) geddit...


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

very good

I did use flour in the end, I was just so disappointed not to be able to whirl it above my head like you see on the telly


----------

